# Three phase table saw to single phase?



## cck (May 21, 2014)

I have a 3 phase 3hp Powermatic table saw that I want to run on single phase.

I have researched, and I found three major options. One being to get a VFD, replacing the motor, or a static converter. 

If I were to get a VFD, would I be able to use a paddle switch to turn the machine on and off? Also, could I use it on two different machines?

I know you loose some HP with the static converter. I have heard that they are not good for the motor. If a static converter is the way to go what brand and model are good?

I'm not good with electrical stuff, so any help is appreciated. I attached a picture of the motor tag.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would not use a static converter for the saw. Having three phase in your shop can be very useful. Once you install three phase in your shop you will find there are some great old machines out there cheap that run on three phase and you don't have to hesitate in the purchase. If though you think that saw will be the last three phase piece of equipment you will get I believe my first choice would be to replace the motor. I think if you do go three phase the best method would be a VFD. When I put three phase in my shop I when with a rotary phase converter before ever hearing about a VFD. The rotary phase converter works fine but it has a motor in the unit itself you end up having to turn on and off before running the machine. If you had a shop full of three phase equipment used often you could just leave the thing running all day but the equipment I have I may just use once a week. What ever phase converter you choose be sure to get one much larger than you need. Some day you may buy a bigger machine and need more power. You don't want to be shopping for phase converter again. 

You can use a paddle switch with a three phase machine however it has to be a three phase paddle switch.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Vfd.


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

This is a strange machine.

220V/440V is European, with 220V being household Single-Phase and 440V being professional Tri-Phase. Yet it is 60Hz which is American; Europe uses 50Hz.

In America Tri-Phase is supposed to be much cheaper than Europe and does not require you to have a license at it might do in some European countries, so you might as well install 220, sit back, open a beer and shout "America!" with satisfaction. 

Otherwise this Magic Box ( I guess it is the VFD ) is your friend. Many people here use it to run 440V machines without breaking the bank or having to get a license.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Scinzon said:


> This is a strange machine.
> 
> 220V/440V is European, with 220V being household Single-Phase and 440V being professional Tri-Phase. Yet it is 60Hz which is American; Europe uses 50Hz.
> 
> ...


No, it's a typical current for industrial equipment in America. I have four machines which are 220/440 three phase and one of them is made by Dewalt.


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

Fascinating! I will search around the web for further information into the subject! :wink2:

:surprise2: But why like EVERYONE calls it "two-twenty"?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Scinzon said:


> Fascinating! I will search around the web for further information into the subject! :wink2:
> 
> :surprise2: But why like EVERYONE calls it "two-twenty"?


I could be wrong but the way I understand it is it's called 220V three phase because between any two hot wires it measures 220V. I do know if you are getting 220V three phase from a utility it is three hot wires of 110V at 120 degrees of each other.


----------



## cck (May 21, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I would not use a static converter for the saw. Having three phase in your shop can be very useful. Once you install three phase in your shop you will find there are some great old machines out there cheap that run on three phase and you don't have to hesitate in the purchase. If though you think that saw will be the last three phase piece of equipment you will get I believe my first choice would be to replace the motor. I think if you do go three phase the best method would be a VFD. When I put three phase in my shop I when with a rotary phase converter before ever hearing about a VFD. The rotary phase converter works fine but it has a motor in the unit itself you end up having to turn on and off before running the machine. If you had a shop full of three phase equipment used often you could just leave the thing running all day but the equipment I have I may just use once a week. What ever phase converter you choose be sure to get one much larger than you need. Some day you may buy a bigger machine and need more power. You don't want to be shopping for phase converter again.
> 
> You can use a paddle switch with a three phase machine however it has to be a three phase paddle switch.


Why go with a new motor or the VFD over the static converter? This is the only three phase machine I will most likely ever get. The static converter is by far the cheapest method and 2hp should be enough for a table saw.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

cck said:


> Why go with a new motor or the VFD over the static converter? This is the only three phase machine I will most likely ever get. The static converter is by far the cheapest method and 2hp should be enough for a table saw.


Everything I've ever heard on static converters is they would be alright for a motor that wasn't put under a load. Running a table saw even if you are happy with less hp the load would put stress on the motor and prolong use could burn it up. It would be similar to running a table saw on too long of an extension cord. I had planned to get a static converter myself and was talked out of it by my electrician and the motor repair shop I use.


----------

